# 4hrs 30mins spent....



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Got a little bored today so decided to get the wheels off and give everything a good clean, something I've been meaning to do for quite a while now.

Rather ashamed how dirty they really were!

Wheel off:









Soak with Bilberry:


















Centre caps washed and soaking:









All clean:









Waxed up and tyre's shined:









Thats more like it:


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

that's gorgeous

real wheel porn :wink:

great job

nigel


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Ha Ha .... that is identical to what I went through last year and earlier this year ... nice job ... so much satisfaction 

Hope you put some wheel guard/sealant on the inside edges ... makes cleaning them week in week out sooooo much easier


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Lush lawn you have there Dan!


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


> Lush lawn you have there Dan!


Indeed of a good trim!


----------



## panderoo (Dec 27, 2008)

that is bloody lovely grass... no sign of moss at all

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## v800mjh (Apr 26, 2009)

Bloody hell, Dan those wheels look bloody crisp now!!!! Any chance you could PM me the names of the products you used so I can purchase  thanks...


----------

